# Amblypygi [tailless whip scorpion] molting cycles?



## c0rrosion (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi all, this is my first post on AB though I've been lurking for a while. My boyfriend just took me to the pet store to get my xmas present, a baby Amblypygi/Tanzanian tailless whip scorpion. 

From what I understand they're pretty easy to care for (similar to caring for a vinegaroon/whiptail scorpion, which I've had before,) but I was wondering what their molting cycles look like? I've been having trouble finding such specific info about them. The one that I got, I'm not sure of the age, but it's body is less than 1" in length. It already seems very lively though. 

The pet store guy recommended I keep her in a little terrarium until she's molted at least twice, then I can release her into the 10 gal. tank I have ready for her. I just wanna know when/how often I can expect her to molt at this age.

Here s/he is!







Thanks!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 23, 2010)

At that size, 3-4 months between molts.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Dec 23, 2010)

do they continue to molt past adulthood? /regen legs


----------



## c0rrosion (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the quick answer! And that's another good question, how late into adulthood do they continue to molt?


----------



## Michiel (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, they continue to molt throughout their lives, they have no terminal molt. Yes, they can regenerate legs and antennae in molts....


----------



## mitchnast (Dec 31, 2010)

they grow SO DARN SLOW!


----------



## J Morningstar (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't know, mine wre the size of the one in the pics just 10 months ago and now they are almost an inch long in the body from front to back and the whips on the biggest extend at least 5 inches when out.


----------



## Michiel (Jan 3, 2011)

mitchnast said:


> they grow SO DARN SLOW!


Yes, they do, they grow very slow. I also keep Phyrnus barbadensis and they seem to grow a bit faster. They become a little bit bigger too, around 18 mm BL....


----------



## Banshee05 (Jan 3, 2011)

barbadensis are realy fast raising species... very slowly raise heterophrynus, acanthophrynus, etc.
you can say for every species 3-6 years till they are adult, also in small species like sarax and charinus.


----------

